# temperature surfing



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I`m about to start a routine, andwould like to make sure i`m doing it correct,


Turn on machine

Lock portafilter into brew head

Open steam wand

turn on brew switch

Fill cup with water around 30-60ml

Switch off brew switch

Close steam valve knob (or should	this have been done before step 4)

Leave machine on for at least 20	minutes, for whole machine to warm up

grind coffee

take portafilter out of brew head	and tamp coffee

Now wait for brew pump light to	come on

flick on steam button as soon as	as brew pump light is on, and count 4-8 seconds

Turn steam switch off, and	immediately switch on brew pump and begin your pour.


Taken from a previous post frommarcuswar, hope you don`t mind

please feel free to add anything that Imay have left out, as I`m totally ne at this. Many thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What machine do you have?

Some don't need to be temp surfed

Keep it really simple

Pre-heat the cups during the sequence


Turn on machine

Lock portafilter into brew head

Leave machine on for at least 20 minutes (ideally 30), for whole machine to warm up

grind coffee

take portafilter out of brew head, dose and tamp coffee

Flick the brew switch and run some water into a cup then flick off again

Now wait for brew pump light to come back on

flick on steam button as soon as brew pump light is on, and count 4-8 seconds

Turn steam switch off, and immediately switch on brew pump and begin your pour (after dumping the water from your cup)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

williejohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I`m about to start a routine, andwould like to make sure i`m doing it correct,
> 
> ...


No worries, but is that what I wrote? If I did then its not what I meant to write..

My surfing regime on the Gaggia Classic was;


Turn on machine

Lock portafilter into brew head

Open steam wand (put a cup under it)

turn on brew switch until water comes out of steam wand

Close steam wand

turn off brew switch

Leave machine on for at least 20 minutes, for whole machine to warm up

grind coffee

take portafilter out of brew head and tamp coffee

put a cup under brewhead and flick brew switch on

pull water through brewhead until the brew ready light goes out.

Switch off brew switch and lock in portafilter

wait for ready light to come on (empty cup while waiting).

flick on steam button as soon as brew pump light comes on, and count 4-8 seconds (adjust accordingly)

Turn steam switch off and immediately switch on brew pump and begin your pour.


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Glenn said:


> What machine do you have?
> 
> Some don't need to be temp surfed
> 
> ...


Gaggia classic


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> No worries, but is that what I wrote? If I did then its not what I meant to write..
> 
> My surfing regime on the Gaggia Classic was;
> 
> ...


thanks marcuswar for re-posting the original one, I shall use this, as you previously said, to start a set regime, and then work on other variables


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You're welcome









The surfing technique is all about getting the machine to a known point in it's cycle every time.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

....of course you also need to be weighing the same amount of ground coffee every time and tamping to the same pressure every time, and weighing the output of your shot each time as well


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Is this the process required when using a classic!?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its not required, but advised!

I think a lot of the above is needless, but then everyone has a routine that works for them.

Find the routine that works best for you i say.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Seems a classic is no good for me then if that's best. Looks like I'm gonna have spend a decent amount haha


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

In what way does it make the Classic no good for you scottomus ?


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks all, marcuswar, Glen and froggystyle


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

Glenn said:


> What machine do you have?
> 
> Some don't need to be temp surfed
> 
> ...


I have a 2003 Classic and Number 8. has been a big help to me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I think everyone with a Classic should read this thread carefully:

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/different-approach-to-gaggia-temperature-routine-t22059.html

It has some very informative graphs showing temperature:

1. in the boiler (green line)

2. In the portafilter (red line)

3. In the group head (blue line)

You will see that the best shots pulled over 30 seconds require the boiler to be at 105*. The idea isn't to heat up everything over 30m or whatever to reach equilibrium. That's not it - the idea is to use the boiler like a heat exchanger and allow for the cold water coming in to replace what's going out through the group head. I'm pretty convinced this works and is the right approach if you're not using a PID.

Temp Graph 105*.pdf


----------

